# Name changes



## Aphrodite (Dec 15, 2016)

The normal wait for a name change is two years. However we had a discussion about this and it was decided between staff to drop the name change wait from two years to one year. So now you only have to wait one year for a name change.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 16, 2016)

gj staff-kun


----------



## Virus (Dec 16, 2016)

nice!! Can't wait to change my name!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Since when was it 2 years?


----------



## Milady (Apr 27, 2017)

@Aphrodite is this where I request name change? 

If I remember correctly, I changed mine more than a year ago, and would like to change it to Milady. That name is already taken but iirc you can take over that name if the original owner is not active. It looks like she is no longer active since 2013. Can I be Milady?


----------



## Gin (Apr 27, 2017)

miladyy said:


> @Aphrodite is this where I request name change?
> 
> If I remember correctly, I changed mine more than a year ago, and would like to change it to Milady. That name is already taken but iirc you can take over that name if the original owner is not active. It looks like she is no longer active since 2013. Can I be Milady?


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 27, 2017)

miladyy said:


> @Aphrodite is this where I request name change?
> 
> If I remember correctly, I changed mine more than a year ago, and would like to change it to Milady. That name is already taken but iirc you can take over that name if the original owner is not active. It looks like she is no longer active since 2013. Can I be Milady?


I already posted/quoted the request on the thread.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 27, 2017)

miladyy said:


> @Aphrodite is this where I request name change?
> 
> If I remember correctly, I changed mine more than a year ago, and would like to change it to Milady. That name is already taken but iirc you can take over that name if the original owner is not active. It looks like she is no longer active since 2013. Can I be Milady?



You are so cute.

You request here 

And yes you can use it because they have 0 posts on it. If they had 100 posts you couldn't.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2017)

miladyy said:


> @Aphrodite is this where I request name change?
> 
> If I remember correctly, I changed mine more than a year ago, and would like to change it to Milady. That name is already taken but iirc you can take over that name if the original owner is not active. It looks like she is no longer active since 2013. Can I be Milady?






Rinoa said:


> I already posted/quoted the request on the thread.



Oh okay.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 27, 2017)

Well i replied also.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2017)

Yeah, YOU FREED THE CHAIN GANG

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Apr 27, 2017)

miladyy said:


> @Aphrodite is this where I request name change?
> 
> If I remember correctly, I changed mine more than a year ago, and would like to change it to Milady. That name is already taken but iirc you can take over that name if the original owner is not active. It looks like she is no longer active since 2013. Can I be Milady?






Rinoa said:


> I already posted/quoted the request on the thread.





Mider T said:


> Oh okay.


ok cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Roman (Apr 28, 2017)

I thought I'd never have the chance to change my UN after changing it to Roman. Then I saw the two year rule was implemented and thought hey that's nice.

Now I don't wanna change it for anything


----------



## Demetrius (May 6, 2017)

Mfw I didn't even know this happened


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 6, 2017)

Trinity said:


> Mfw I didn't even know this happened


Does this even apply to staff / ex staff


----------



## Demetrius (May 6, 2017)

No

But that wasn't the point of my post lmao


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 10, 2017)

same

when the fuck did we do this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2017)

Trinity said:


> Mfw I didn't even know this happened





Nighty the Mighty said:


> same
> 
> when the fuck did we do this



top tier intercommunication as always i see

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 5, 2017)

@Aphrodite 

Can I change my name to Revan, the person with that name last logged on 5 years ago.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2017)

slayedigneel said:


> @Aphrodite
> 
> Can I change my name to Revan, the person with that name last logged on 5 years ago.



If they have over 100 posts you can't use the name no matter how long its been since they were last on.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 5, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> If they have over 100 posts you can't use the name no matter how long its been since they were last on.


kk. What about Revan Reborn ?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2017)

slayedigneel said:


> kk. What about Revan Reborn ?



That one is fine and you can request it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mouten x (Sep 6, 2017)

nice


----------



## Eros (Sep 7, 2017)

Revan Reborn said:


> @Aphrodite
> 
> Can I change my name to Revan, the person with that name last logged on 5 years ago.






463 posts too many.


----------

